# Olivia's Sextuplets



## Seven Dwarfs

What a crazy, crazy night! 
:kidblue:4lb, :kidblue:2 1/4lb, :kidblue:2lb, 
:kidred:2 1/2lb, :kidred:2 1/2lb, :kidred:2 1/2lb
Everyone doing good! The little guy is gaining his strength and his lil bent ear is standing up now. The big boy looks huge next to his sibs. Olivia is doing a great job, with help of course. Not the greatest pics. I dont think anyone was much into posing and the photographer (my daughter Heather) was very tired.
The pic of just the kids, boys on left, girls on right


----------



## ecologystudent

Wow! Congratulations!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm

OH my gosh! Congratulations on all the healthy kiddos!
Do you have pictures of this does belly before she kidded? Hard to imagine all of those babies inside ONE goat!!!!!


----------



## farmgirl42

Wow! Congratulations! :clap:


----------



## magilacudy

That is awesome!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Seven Dwarfs

Heres Olivia the day she kidded. Sitting there smiling at me. lol


----------



## Lawanda

WHOA!! They are all so cute


----------



## AlaskaBoers

wow :shocked: 


theyre beautiful!


----------



## logansmommy7

Holy cow! I mean goat! Beautiful babies...glad to know it CAN be done! Congrats!


----------



## capriola-nd

Wow! Those are healthy BIG sextuplets! Congrats again! What cute babies!


----------



## KW Farms

Gosh dang! Now that is a litter! Nice big kids too! Congrats!!!


----------



## Goat Crazy

:stars: :stars: :stars: Congratulations :stars: :stars: :stars: 

Awww!!! The boy's look like they are all different ages. Glad they are all healthy


----------



## RPC

Wow congrates they are cute I am sure momma is glad to have them out. Have a blast!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado

thats beyond awesome - NIce good size kids too.

congrats on the "herd" :thumb: :leap:


----------



## Seven Dwarfs

What I thought was interesting is we got 3 patterns 2 of each and a boy/girl of each. They have some differences. enough to tell who is who. After Olivia had the big boy kid (he was last) She had what appeared to be another sack (the bubble) I thought Oh no. I bounced her and my mind was playing tricks on me. I called our neighbor who is a goat person too and she said it was OK probably not another kid. I was so scared. I had to help her with all of them, At one point 2 delivered together and I thought for sure I would loose one. Its pretty cool that they are all likely to survive. But it was such a stressfull experience. I wouldnt want to deliver that many at one time again. I would if I had too. But I think I probably aged 20 years last night from the stress. I was worried about my doe. Thank you for being there. This is a great group!!!!!


----------



## farmergal

Congratulations, it's so amazing that she had 6 in there and they're all doing well! Gorgeous kids to boot! You and Olivia must be very proud


----------



## lesserweevil

OMG wow! They are gorgeous kids - and an amazing size for 6!!! Especially that massive one.

I wonder actually, looking at them... is the big boy and the little one of the same colouring both boys?? Cause if so maybe they had TTTS! which is a thing human identical twins can get where one is getting way more of the nutrition than the other one - and causes one to get a lot bigger than the other... just a weird thought. It's called Twin to Twin Transfusion Syndrome.

LW


----------



## BetterBuckskins

Wow that is awesome!! :thumbup:


----------



## liz

WOW!! Congratulations! I'm glad that all are doing well...and mama looks great too!


----------



## redsticker

Ok, so I thought the pics with all the kids were super cute, but that picture of her smiling!!! LOVE IT!!! What a lovely little family!

:stars:


----------



## greatcashmeres

Now we know why she was smiling in that pic, she was trying to tell you there would be six. :wahoo: Congrats-the family pic is just awesome! :stars: Have fun with the instant herd.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm

It is amazing that she had all of those babies inside of her! Congrats!


----------



## Seven Dwarfs

in response to LW,
The kids have 3 patterns (with slight differences), with a doe/buck in each. The big boy has a little sis with the same markings. Isnt that crazy. I am not sure why he ended up so big. Must have been his location during development. He is the size of a normal twin. The others are all close in size. And Olivia wasnt early. Everyone is doing good so far ray:


----------



## KGW Farms

OMG!!!! They are cute! I love that pic of Olivia smiling...is she still smiling after having 6 children=)


----------



## kelebek

My gosh - that is AMAZING!!!!! What did you put in that girls water????

So - do one of those girls need a new home??? I will be in Seattle tomorrow - LOL!


----------



## helmstead

WOW! Congrats! That's just great, and all healthy too!


----------



## RowdyKidz

WOW!!!!!! :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: SIX!!!!! WOW! Congrats!!!


----------



## redneck_acres

Wow!!! That is aweasome!!! I was freaking out with 4-but 6? That's just crazy ;-). Glad to see they seem to be doing great.


----------



## shadycreekgoats

They are all so adorable!!!  And six...WOW!!! :shocked: Congrats!!!! :stars:


----------



## zoomom

So, i am curious, do you have any updates on your crew? I think of you every time someone asks me how many babies that goats can have - I tell them usually twins, occasionally triplets, and sometimes even 6!


----------



## redneck_acres

Whoa! That is Aweaosome! They all look like they are doing great. Glad to hear she didn't seem to have to bad of a time delivering them.


----------



## SterlingAcres

Holy crap! Congrats!


----------



## Itchysmom

I just saw this and ...WOW! That is incredible! How many times has she kidded?


----------

